# شركة قارون للبترول



## eng_hema_mahdy (2 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت لو حد عنده معلومه عن شركة قارون عشان عندي امتحان فيها


----------



## eng\wael (3 يونيو 2009)

احتمال كبير جدا يسئلوك فى bryton cycle
وكل حاجة متعلقة ب دورة بريتون (المحطات الغازية) وكيفية عمل تحكم فيها 
وانواع المضخات وتصنيفها ويسئلوك فى heat transfer
ومحركات البنزين والديزل 
دى معظم الاسئلة اللى بتيجى فى شركات بترول
وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يونيو 2009)

فعلا زى ما وائل قال

لازم تراجع لى كل الدوراتotto-dielsel-bryton-rankine


و مراجعة كويسة على الpumps

شركات البترول بتسأل فى الحاجات دى كتير اويييييييييييييييييييييي

و ربنا معاك


----------



## عمرو النشار (3 يونيو 2009)

*أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى , أبحث عن فرصة عمل و أرجو منكم المساعدة.وهذا هو ال c.v*

​أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى وخبرة عام فى مجال الألات الهيدروليكية وابحث عن فرصة أفضل للعمل فى أى بلد عربى أو داخل مصر وهذه سيرتى الذاتية و بها كافة بياناتى و مؤهلاتى و خبراتى وأرجو منكم المساعدة​​Curriculum Vitae​​_Personal Information _​Name :​​​​Amr Abd Elaal lotfy Abd Elhamied Elnashar .​
Date of Birth :​​​​ 2nd October , 1986 .​
Nationality :​​​​ Egyptian .​
Religion :​​​​ Muslim .​
Marital State :​​​​ Single .​
Military State :​​​​ Postponed.​
_Contact Information​_Address :​​​​ 23 Elnashar street , Talkha , Dakahlya , ARE .​
Home Phone :​​​​ 050 2527644 – 050 2544666​
Mobile Phone :​​​​ +2 0161803731​
Electronic Mail :​​​​ [email protected] ​
_Academic Education​_The University Degree​(B.SC) degree 2008 in Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. ( Very Good with Honor , 80.24 % ) Faculty of Engineering , Mansoura University in Mansoura , ARE .​​
The Graduation Project​Central Air Conditioning.​è​​​​The project grade : Excellent . ​
.​High Studies in Hydraulic M/Cs , Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. , Mansoura University.​​_Languages​_Arabic :​​​​ Mother Tongue .​
English :​​​​ Very Good .​
​_Experiences​_A Teaching Assistant at Mansoura University , ARE , 2008 .
A Maintenance Engineer in PICO Engineering Services Co. , ARE , 2009.​​_IT Skills​_Microsoft (Windows).
Microsoft Office package ( Word, Excel, Access, Power Point and Internet) .
Design Program (AutoCAD) from Scientific Computer Center in Mansoura University .​​_Training​_​Assistance A/C Eng. In Mansoura Hospital , 2005.
Talkha Electrical Power Station , 2006 .
Talkha Chemical Fertilizers Factory , 2007 .
Mercedes Benz , Aga , 2007. ​_Reference​_Prof. Dr. Faissal Fahmey , Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. , Mansoura University.
Eng. Wahid Saad , Director of PICO Holding Workshops , 6th October , ARE.​


----------



## عمرو النشار (3 يونيو 2009)

*أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى , أبحث عن فرصة عمل و أرجو منكم المساعدة.وهذا هو ال c.v*

​أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى وخبرة عام فى مجال الألات الهيدروليكية وابحث عن فرصة أفضل للعمل فى أى بلد عربى أو داخل مصر وهذه سيرتى الذاتية و بها كافة بياناتى و مؤهلاتى و خبراتى وأرجو منكم المساعدة​​Curriculum Vitae​​_Personal Information :_​Name :​​​​Amr Abd Elaal lotfy Abd Elhamied Elnashar .​
Date of Birth :​​​​ 2nd October , 1986 .​
Nationality :​​​​ Egyptian .​
Religion :​​​​ Muslim .​
Marital State :​​​​ Single .​
Military State :​​​​ Postponed.​
_Contact Information :​_Address :​​​​ 23 Elnashar street , Talkha , Dakahlya , ARE .​
Home Phone :​​​​ 050 2527644 – 050 2544666​
Mobile Phone :​​​​ +2 0161803731​
Electronic Mail :​​​​ [email protected] ​
_Academic Education :​_The University Degree :​(B.SC) degree 2008 in Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. ( Very Good with Honor , 80.24 % ) Faculty of Engineering , Mansoura University in Mansoura , ARE .​​
The Graduation Project :​Central Air Conditioning.​è​​​​The project grade : Excellent . ​
.​High Studies in Hydraulic M/Cs , Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. , Mansoura University.​​_Languages :​_Arabic :​​​​ Mother Tongue .​
English :​​​​ Very Good .​
​_Experiences :​_A Teaching Assistant at Mansoura University , ARE , 2008 .
A Maintenance Engineer in PICO Engineering Services Co. , ARE , 2009.​​_IT Skills :​_Microsoft (Windows).
Microsoft Office package ( Word, Excel, Access, Power Point and Internet) .
Design Program (AutoCAD) from Scientific Computer Center in Mansoura University .​​_Training :​_​Assistance A/C Eng. In Mansoura Hospital , 2005.
Talkha Electrical Power Station , 2006 .
Talkha Chemical Fertilizers Factory , 2007 .
Mercedes Benz , Aga , 2007. ​_Reference :​_Prof. Dr. Faissal Fahmey , Mechanical Power Engineering Dept. , Mansoura University.
Eng. Wahid Saad , Director of PICO Holding Workshops , 6th October , ARE.​


----------



## eng\wael (4 يونيو 2009)

بص ياعمرو انا سمعت ان وزارة الكهرباءهتحتاج مهندسين بعد 3شهور فى شركة القاهرة لانتاج الكهرباء وهى الشركة المسئولة عن كل المحطات البخارية والغازية فى القاهرة الكبرى ومكانها ميدان السبتية شارع شنن الدور العاشر قسم الموارد البشرية 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## beso mesalem (2 سبتمبر 2010)

انا خريج اتصالات وعندى امتحان فى شركة قارون
ياريت الى عنده معرفة عن شكل الامتحان والاسئلة


----------



## engalikhalilali (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ياتري فيه امتحان بس لاتصالات ولا لميكانيكا كمان وازاى ندخل الامتحان دا


----------



## amrhawash (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبه الشهر الكريم 
ادعو لنا بالرحمه والمغفرة


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

عمرو النشار قال:


> أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى وخبرة عام فى مجال الألات الهيدروليكية وابحث عن فرصة أفضل للعمل فى أى بلد عربى أو داخل مصر وهذه سيرتى الذاتية و بها كافة بياناتى و مؤهلاتى و خبراتى وأرجو منكم المساعدة​curriculum vitae​_personal information :_​name :​amr abd elaal lotfy abd elhamied elnashar .​
> date of birth :​ 2nd october , 1986 .​
> nationality :​ egyptian .​
> religion :​ muslim .​
> ...



سنتين تخرج و خبرة في الات الهيدروليك؟ كيف هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Islam abdal Whab (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كفاءة يا هندسة
ربنا يوفقك
وانا تقديرى مقبول
وخريج 2008 وسنة جيش 
اشتغلت فيها مهندس مسؤل عن محطة خلط أسفلت
وطبعا سنة الجيش بسنتين خبرة 
يارب وفقنا جميعا لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## king.khadawy (13 سبتمبر 2010)

على فكرة انا على اقتناع تام ان الخبرة مش بالسنين (ولو ان يعنى عامل المعرفة التراكمى له دور) ولكن الخبرة باللى شفته واتعلمته ولو فى وقت صغير ممكن مهندس ميكانيكا يشوف فى سنتين اعطال او خبرة عملية بشكل عام ما شافهاش مهندس تانى فى عشر سنين شغل وطبعا العامل الشخصى له دور ... الأجتهاد له دور .... القدرة على الأستيعاب وسرعة البديهة اكيد كمان ليها دور .... لا حاجات كتير الصراحة فيه منها اللى قدرى وفى منها اللى يعتمد على الشخص نفسه


----------

